
Riposte: an anonymous messaging system handling millions of users - wtbob
http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.06115
======
wtbob
swordswinger12 posted this on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073942;](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073942;)
I thought that it's important enough to post separately.

